# Any European Research Companys At All?



## kkk (Sep 20, 2010)

Not asking a source,but has anyone ever heard that there is even one?


----------



## dubol (Oct 2, 2010)

yes, i heard


----------



## markpotter (Oct 26, 2010)

*hello*

it is not an easy one,but i heard.
*[FONT=&quot]Recruitment Agency[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

I heard of one, but it's for Jews only


----------



## kkk (Nov 2, 2010)

so they do foreskin "checkout"?


----------

